# Last-minute Edmonton Cube Meetup



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Very-last-minute post on the forum.

We're meeting on Monday, July 22 (tomorrow) at the Southgate Food Court, around 12:00. Feel free to come later (eg. summer school/other), we should still be in the area.

It's just to hang out/for fun/nothing serious.

Bring cubes. Duh.


----------

